# Help i need dtg & embroidery equipment but have bad credit now and little cash due to corp lay off. all suggestions appreciated



## teeshirtgraffiti

I found I am not immune to corporate structure and was terminated so they could hire younger and cheaper executives. i have done much research and decided togo into the printing business. i have run through most of my capital and my credit has suffered due to lack of income. I am 50 years old and in desperite need of help and addvise before i lose everything. I have set up a heat transfer business but i am getting many request for company shirts and large orders that the transfers are not suited for so i need to discover a way to aquire the equipment to survive. i attempted the lease plan but was shot down due to credit rating. Is there a company that will rent to own or lease equipment to some one in my position? any advise short of suicide will be appreciated.


----------



## abmcdan

Kevin,

I would suggest outsourcing any of the jobs you can't do yourself. If you can sell, there are plenty of companies looking for work that will sell to you at a wholesale / contract rate so you can make a mark up.


----------



## teeshirtgraffiti

Thanks, I will look into outsourcing but I am determined to find a way to develop this business so i can help others that were layed off as well by giving them an opportunity to work. I will find away to build this company, but i do appreciate the addvice and in the short term this may have to be a viable option. Thank you for your response.


----------



## teeshirtgraffiti

There has to be a comany or manufactor that will rent or rent to own the equipment. you can personal message me if you do not wish to go public with this info but please find it in your heart to help.


----------



## charles95405

unfortunately most of the equipment that we use in this business is not something that you commonly find in rental places and the only rent to own shops I know of are strictly office/home furniture related. It is unfortunate that your credit is in the dumps, but I honestly think that with bad credit it will be difficult find rental equip like heat press, vinyl cutter, embroidery machine etc. As suggested earlier I think your best bet would be outsource ALL your work..concentrate on selling your designs and then go to someone local or post on the referral section on the forum. This will not require any expenditure on your part for equipment and you can sock some $$ for purchase. Having said all of this I had to throw a wet blanket, but most of the beginners in this business either run out of money and get discouraged and drop out. This not a business you can expect to make a living wage for the first year or so...even if then. Even at $10 profit per shirt, you need 300 shirts a month for a gross of $3000. that means about 10 shirts a day...and that is a tall order starting out...good luck in your venture


----------



## Decal_Designs

DTG and embroidery are fairly expensive to get into. The equipment start up costs are high. You mentioned that you are getting requests for larger orders of company shirts and such. You also mentioned you are heat pressing with transfers right now. You could look more into plastisol transfers, but I find the quantities never seem to match the job at hand. I would look more into basic screen printing equipment. This is something you can piece together on a budget with funds as you gather them. No credit needed. Look at used equipment. It's an excellent way to start doing company/small business t-shirts which are usually just name and number type shirts. Another idea might be to purchase a vinyl cutter which can go along with your heat press business. And also, you can look into a new dye sublimation starter setup. I'd recommend new when it comes to that, but you can get started for $500. However, you need customers in mind and a way to get them interested in your products.


----------



## teeshirtgraffiti

Thanks for the replies. I must become more familiar with dye sublimation. I apparently did not understand it well in my first pass. I will also look deeper into screen printing which i can see on larger orders but difficult for 2 to 5shirts . You each have givengood inf and i am greatful.


----------



## janem

Hi,

Where are you based Kevin? As it does not say on your profile.
If you in England i can help with DTG orders? As they say it is expensive to get into this business. But i do have some time on my machine available and am willing to help out.


----------



## BigRigGrafix

Kevin,
I know EXACTLY where you are comming from. I too was a "victiam" of the "depression", however I managed to remained employed in the medical field as I thought it was safe but now they are talking about cutting the respiratory department. So I re-started my graphics business about a year ago.
Anyway, one option is to find other printers who will outsource your work. DTG, Dye Sublimation, heat applied cut transfers and Screen printed heat transfers are great ways to build your business while rebuilding your credit. I would call them and see about turn around times, cost of shipping etc. It's a bit extra work but in a pinch.


----------



## atomicpress

I think it will be hard to find a company willing to rent out their DTG printer. The machines are not inexpensive.

From an owner's perspective:

* Should a careless printer 'kill" a printhead... you're looking at a $400.00 repair.
* Most machines are easily portable... now you're looking at $20K walking out the door.
* Liability.... a heat press set @ 350 degrees can do some serious damage.... the last thing any business owner wants to deal with is a lawsuit from someone burning themselves (or their kid who happened to show up on site)
* Consumables.... Figure the average DTG shop will have at least $600.00 worth of ink on hand at any one time... one more thing than can either be used or walked out the door.
* I use a dedicated computer just for the printer.... it contains client information, mock-ups, finished designs.... definitely not things i'd like others to browse.


Like others have recommended: keep selling jobs and outsource the production. Save the profits and acquire the necessary capital for purchasing the equipment you need. Who knows, your talent may lie in selling and you might be successful enough at it to never have to produce any of the garments you sell.


----------



## royster13

Just go out and sell.....And leave production to the experts.....As money permits buy a heat press and a cad cut machine.....


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

Kevin,
I feel sorry for you and have wish to help. 50 is baby age while I am 61. AA have so many over 50's and I love them dearly. Some are past 20yrs with AA. I will never let them go. Actually I beg them to stay, lol. They know what they are doing and very responsible. However, AA helping local community here and there. AA is consider TSF also a local community. I want to help you but do not have clear idea of how.
I wish you are in Philly or near. 
If you are look for help or co-work then your profile should be very clear and convince-able which you can sell yourself with trust and helper will buy your idea. JMHO
Best luck to you.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## dicedesignPHILLY

Best of luck to you. I haven't seen anyone willing to lease their equipment before. We thought about it at one point but there's no easy way to insure the equipment that way.


----------



## ajspin

Sent Private Message.


----------



## cassie.jones1980

teeshirtgraffiti said:


> There has to be a comany or manufactor that will rent or rent to own the equipment. you can personal message me if you do not wish to go public with this info but please find it in your heart to help.


 Kevin, I know this is a very old post, so you probably won’t receive this, but in my search I feel j Kay have found this for a reason. Just wondering, I am in a very similar predicament. Did you ever find a company willing to help and finance?


----------

